# A decent scuffle ?



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd like to see the the event called "The Beheading" happen in the The Beast series. 

Drakan Vangorich seems like a rather fun, likable dude. And this scuffle is one of the more decent scuffles in the WH40k universe. So would be interesting to see just how this event really turned out.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The last novel of the series is called 'The Beheading'.

So yeah, looking forward to that awesome event, though... 


It will be sad to see Vangorich go. Though it's going to epic reading about so, soooo many Eversors.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> The last novel of the series is called 'The Beheading'.
> 
> So yeah, looking forward to that awesome event, though...
> 
> ...


Holy mother of God. It's Happening. For Real ! Thanks for sharing the info. I was expecting the last novel to be of a big fight between Slaughter and the Beast itself.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Considering the happenings in the series, and the pow from Drakan, its steadilly been foreshadowed to come, due to his increasing unhappiness with the high lords. Especially when..



The Primarch Vulkan himself returns to Holy Terra, facing the High lords and citing he would rather kill them than working with them, but unity had to come first in this time of crisis. Drakan was twitching at the edge of his seat, hoping the legend would smite all the corrupt high lords, but then the moment passed and they were back to their old scheming.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

By the way, I'm calling it now : 



The Beast is one of the Lost Primarchs. The Emperor experimented with an Ork, added his DNA into it and put him in the Primarchial containers, along with the rest of his sons. No other way to explain why this Ork is so insanely deadlier than any other Orc/Ork in any Fantasy or Science fiction ever.
 LMAO. This is crazy. I never expected an Ork to be this dangerous. This guy makes Gahzkgull Thraka and Grimgor Ironhide seem like buddhist monks.


----------

